# Community > Clubs >  Rifle ranges - mid North Island?

## yosamitesam

Hi all, I wasn't sure whether to post this in clubs or shooting but thought as most ranges are club owned/managed that may be a better place to start.

I've renewed my hunting permit for the North Island and am aware of the areas I am permitted to hunt, however I am looking for ranges in the southern Mount Ruapehu / Manawatu-Wanganui region for zeroing scope and for target shooting. Is there a map of clubs/ranges or list anywhere I can see? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Woody

Wanganui sports might help , but hey; whats wrong with NRA  and Trentham?

----------


## yosamitesam

Both good clubs but this is for a camping trip so looking out of town.

----------


## Woody

You zero yr rifle befote you ho camping.

----------


## -BW-

Manawatu RRGC in Turitea has a zeroing range

----------

